# Must have boating gear?



## WilbertFlores

Hello everyone,
Kayaking is one of the most extreme sports. It attracts a lot of participants. When participating, you must be fully equipped with accessories to ensure your safety. Especially must have rowing equipment, otherwise the boat will be difficult to move.
Thank you very much.


----------



## MNichols

Ooookay then.. Rowing equipment for a Kayak ?


----------



## dkingslc

Deep


----------



## tango

Look at that profile pic 🤣


----------



## MNichols

tango said:


> Look at that profile pic 🤣


Yeah, I noticed that... He must be trolling for all of the gals on this forum! 🙄🤪


----------



## jabbers1921

Don't forget the kayak; you will need a kayak. and a paddle. Absolutely essential.


----------



## MNichols

Well, if you're going to bring kayaks, who's going to carry the beer? Or does the addition of ores to a kayak turn it into a raft lol


----------



## dirtbagkayaker




----------



## MNichols

Wow, lol.. going to have to ask my wife which photo she prefers more lol

Would that be a selfie dirt bag?


----------



## Quiggle

I find a off set paddle moves my boat much more efficient than a 11ft oar


----------



## MNichols

Quiggle said:


> I find a off set paddle moves my boat much more efficient than a 11ft oar


What kind of boat? I ran paddle boats commercially, and found that six paddles moved the boat much better than my one guide stick, but just saying...


----------



## Quiggle

MNichols said:


> What kind of boat? I ran paddle boats commercially, and found that six paddles moved the boat much better than my one guide stick, but just saying...


16 ft inflatable. It’s easier to switch hit with a double blade. I’ve tried to get Werner to make me a 500cm but they say there isn’t a market


----------



## MNichols

Quiggle said:


> 16 ft inflatable. It’s easier to switch hit with a double blade. I’ve tried to get Werner to make me a 500cm but they say there isn’t a market


, Okay. I'm having a hard time picturing you that in my mind


----------



## Quiggle

You haven’t lived in till you have guided a paddle boat with a double blade.....


----------



## HarlinsNipsey

Hi


----------

